# Wrangler horse trailer



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Is it possible this is a Logan Coach brand and a Wrangler model?
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## nkandzior (Feb 16, 2017)

Thank you for the reply. I cannot locate any other names on the trailer or paperwork, including the title. I'm just at a loss of where to look.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I found this. Maybe call them and see if they are the manufacturer??


----------



## nkandzior (Feb 16, 2017)

That's great! Thank you!


----------

